

Show HN: Just launched the CashBase (personal finance) Android app - filipcte

CashBase (http://www.cashbasehq.com/) is personal finance software made simple. We have a web app, an iPhone app (http://www.cashbasehq.com/iphone/) and, starting today, an Android app: http://www.cashbasehq.com/android/<p>What do you think?
======
filipcte
Clickable: <http://www.cashbasehq.com/android/>

